# I made Roller's Amish Bread again today. (B-view=Bread View)



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

I really like how easy this bread is to make.  I made one loaf and what I am calling rustic rolls.  Do have pics. Going to keep making this bread!  I did cut the sugar to 1/3 cup.  But I think I actually like it sweeter...especially for the rolls.













DSCN4083.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Loaf done and smelling wonderfully













DSCN4074.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






This is the foamiest I have ever gotten this part!













DSCN4075.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Kneaded and ready for the rest/rise













DSCN4076.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






I more than doubled













DSCN4077.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






My little rustic rolls













DSCN4078.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Loaf ready for the oven













DSCN4081.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 25, 2013






Rolls were really good too.


----------



## mhchops (Feb 25, 2013)

Those rolls look wonderfull im going to have to try that recipe is the bread good for sandwiches or mainly eating?

Mhchops


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 25, 2013)

mhchops said:


> Those rolls look wonderfull im going to have to try that recipe is the bread good for sandwiches or mainly eating?
> 
> Mhchops


Both!  My Son will eat it for sandwiches and just to tear into and grab a slice.  Its wonderful!


----------



## linguica (Feb 25, 2013)

Warm bread straight out of the oven and soft Danish butter....DA BEST


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks great! Guess I have to give this a go! I thought you were going to making bunny rolls


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 26, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Warm bread straight out of the oven and soft Danish butter....DA BEST


  BOY O BOY you are so right yummmmmm


----------



## roller (Feb 26, 2013)

They look really good Kat...I am due ...


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 26, 2013)

Roller said:


> They look really good Kat...I am due."




This is the best and easiest recipe! So glad you posted it. Thanks dear! BTW.....found my Cotton Country cookbook!


[/quote]





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Guess I have to give this a go! I thought you were going to making bunny rolls



This was my first try at the rolls....will do those closer to Easter. They are adorable!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great job on the bread Kat!

I don't have the patience for kneading dough...

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great! I've made the Whole Wheat twice this week - one a tad sweeter and one more savory.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Great job on the bread Kat!
> 
> I don't have the patience for kneading dough...
> 
> Bill


Bill, morning....  Try "No Knead Bread"....  my last loaf I did that.... worked well except for the amount of water I put in it... Below is the thread...  I'm sure Rollers bread could be made "No Knead"....     Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136396/no-knead-d-o-bread


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 26, 2013)

When I do the knead part....it doesn't take long.  Just put some flour on the board...and roll it push it around for a little bit...probably 5-10 minutes worth until it's not as sticky.  This was my best bread yet from Roller's recipe.


----------

